# Coasters (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I have had this pattern for awhile, sooooo today I made four of them, they go together really fast and a good way to use up some small pieces for fabric







.
Here is the link to the pattern
http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/11/crisscross_coas.html

bopeep


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I like these coasters, and I should get busy and make up some of my scraps.

I think I have seen coasters made with just 5 squares. I think the lining square is not going to show. not sure.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, Garnet and you are right, the lining square does not show, I guess it is there for more absorbency.
bopeep


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

These will make perfect gifts. Yours are very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

This coaster would be easy for a beginner or someone getting started with a new machine. 

BTW, I think I have seen coasters made this way with triangles, too. 

I'm off to the studio to make coasters. Now i know what to do with all those seasonal and theme print scraps. A stack of coasters would be a perfect hostess gift.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How cool! Thanks for sharing that link, I think I'd like to try those.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks I will be making some for gifts too.... great idea!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks all.
Garnet, if you make some useing triangles,please post them, I would Love to see them too.
bopeep


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

To do the triangles, you just fold them the 'other way'... ; )

11 years ago, I 'did' this with a cub scout pack for mother's day gifts... tehehehe

It was fun.. 4 sewing machines, 9 boys age 8... precut fabrics. EAch boy made mom 4 coasters and a larger version for a hotpad. I know I still have mine... even though it was a little crooked. (and totally wild color combo) 

No injuries, but happy, worn out little boys.... REcently, I saw 3 of them that I don't get to see too often... and one of the things they 'remembered' was the sewing.... and boy, do I get big (BIG BOY) hugs these days... they've all grown up so much.

I've also done this for Bible school, and for a 'social' gathering for senior citizens... If time is short, just do a 7 - 9 incher for a hot pad...

dawn


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

I love coaster and your is very nice and look easy to make ..


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

I made up a bunch of these last Christmas for basket-filler gifts. They go SO quick! Super easy! I wanted to try the same method for placemats, but never got around to it. You know how that goes LOL!!

Very pretty!
Shawna


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm bringing this back to the front page.
I'm thinking of coasters for the office crew for Christmas, since we all usually have drink at our desks.

I thought someone else might want to make some for Christmas.

Angie


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Bopeep,
Your coasters are so cute. I have made several of these, and they are fun too.
Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I agree these are great! I made a bunch for around our house, and showed my aunt who has been cranking them out like crazy for little gifts, they're fun and easy to do!

I used 5 inch charm squares, which made it even faster as they're all precut.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Those coasters are pretty amazing. I'll have to give it a try. They look to easy to be true LOL


----------



## mc2rwe (Sep 29, 2008)

I made up a little larger then coaster size and smaller then hotpad size... I will be giving them as candle mats (along with a homemade candle) for Christmas gifts to the ladies in my husbands office.

Kat


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Again, I love making them too, they do make a nice gift and are so quick and easy to make. I am glad I could help.
bopeep


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! that is great. I have been thinking about making coasters, but for some reason I kept thinking they needed to be round! 
I see coaster making in my future! Thnx for the post!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wondering if you could a little larger and put some batting in and make a pot holder for the kitchen? These are so neat, I tried a sample one last night. Very easy. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

